# Marriott Lifetime Platinum is worthless (sort of) - DUH moment



## VacationForever (Mar 15, 2019)

It did not occur to me that Marriott Lifetime Platinum is really the same as the former Lifetime Gold, although I should know that.

I called the Platinum line number and received the greeting of "Welcome to the Titanium Elite Line."  The light bulb lit up.  

All along I was thinking that technically we could get rid of all of our Marriott timeshare ownership since I have now achieved Lifetime Platinum.  We had gotten the last stash just 18 months ago to get us to the old Platinum status.  So I guess we should continue to keep our timeshare as long was we want the new Titanium status.  DUH!


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 15, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> It did not occur to me that Marriott Lifetime Platinum is really the same as the former Lifetime Gold, although I should know that...DUH!


A few weeks ago I noticed that my little infinity symbol turned gold and thought...Huh!?!  I knew I was close-ish...but didn't think I had made it over the line.  And it was not until I just read your message that I realized DUH!!! - you *are* still Lifetime Silver...they just call it Gold now!  Thank you...


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 16, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> A few weeks ago I noticed that my little infinity symbol turned gold and thought...Huh!?!  I knew I was close-ish...but didn't think I had made it over the line.  And it was not until I just read your message that I realized DUH!!! - you *are* still Lifetime Silver...they just call it Gold now!  Thank you...



Same thing happened to me.  LOL


----------



## dannybaker (Mar 16, 2019)

I thought the same thing yesterday. We will go lifetime platinum this year. We were very excited that they had lowered the bar.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 16, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> It did not occur to me that Marriott Lifetime Platinum is really the same as the former Lifetime Gold, although I should know that.
> 
> I called the Platinum line number and received the greeting of "Welcome to the Titanium Elite Line."  The light bulb lit up.
> 
> All along I was thinking that technically we could get rid of all of our Marriott timeshare ownership since I have now achieved Lifetime Platinum.  We had gotten the last stash just 18 months ago to get us to the old Platinum status.  So I guess we should continue to keep our timeshare as long was we want the new Titanium status.  DUH!



Senior moment? 

That's what I would claim at least.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 16, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Senior moment?
> 
> That's what I would claim at least.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 16, 2019)

I too got excited about LT Platinum, but other than Lounge access, I think all else is the same as my previous LT gold.  So do the nights and years levels change too.  I am only a few nights away from 600 LT, I get I get the big nothing upgrade.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 16, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I too got excited about LT Platinum, but other than Lounge access, I think all else is the same as my previous LT gold.  So do the nights and years levels change too.  I am only a few nights away from 600 LT, I get I get the big nothing upgrade.



Don't underestimate lounge access. We've eaten (and drank) for an entire week for $0 using the lounge access. It can be valuable. And it's nice to get out of the room sometimes too if you are not going out, nice place to relax, whatever. We love the benefit.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 16, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Don't underestimate lounge access. We've eaten (and drank) for an entire week for $0 using the lounge access. It can be valuable. And it's nice to get out of the room sometimes too if you are not going out, nice place to relax, whatever. We love the benefit.


Yep.  I agree with that!  At some place especially internationally, you get a great meal out of breakfast and dinner.   In Singapore where we were in December, we had a choice of going to the executive lounge for a small hot selection for breakfast or a full buffet breakfast.  In Singapore, a full buffet breakfast has something like a hundred selection of items and I was in food heaven! LOL.  We did not spend time at the lounge for dinner / snacks as we were out with friends and family every night.  We had a blast.  The hotel was definitely a part of our enjoyment.  My husband who hates flying, let alone 20+ hours to get there is keen to return to Singapore, but not the other countries which we visited while in Asia.  For me, I enjoyed them all.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 16, 2019)

They like to move the goal posts but make you think you’re more important by making new names/levels. 
Personally, I’m waiting for the triple diamond, extra platinum, double bacon wrapped, extra special, super duper elite level.


----------



## Pocky87 (Mar 17, 2019)

I kind of beg to differ on this, the demand for timeshare has changed drastically and probably more so in Asia, especially with millennials or high affluent asians looking for alternative programmes to satisfy their travel needs. The platinum seem to be still a good package especially for those who don't travel that frequently for business travel. 

Seem to me that Timeshare is an easy built up to lifetime platinum...

To me the biggest perk is the lounge access and late check out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 17, 2019)

Pocky87 said:


> I kind of beg to differ on this, the demand for timeshare has changed drastically and probably more so in Asia, especially with millennials or high affluent asians looking for alternative programmes to satisfy their travel needs. The platinum seem to be still a good package especially for those who don't travel that frequently for business travel.
> 
> Seem to me that Timeshare is an easy built up to lifetime platinum...
> 
> To me the biggest perk is the lounge access and late check out.



I'm not certain anyone is arguing it's not a reasonable perk. I think the disappointment comes from the fanfare that you're now "platinum" instead of "gold" with the implication that you're moving up the food chain, when in fact you're standing still. Sometimes you move up in virtual status with the "new" level name but the reality is the "enhancements" are less than what you had previously. 

I've learned to take what they give me and enjoy it but not pay additional for another title that has benefits which can be changed or even taken away at managements discretion.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't share the negative LT elite POV.

Marriott TS itself  a process of destination travel, just as MR for hotel only clients is a similar process. Both require investment of time & money to gain a perk over time. Strategy becomes an important factor.

MVC actually a good catapult to MR LT status of some level for any multiple week owner who realizes you're "married" to Marriott and want to do any of your hotel stays with Marriott properties as your TS nights also count and add up ( and TS stays initially did not count as a MR stay night ). Bottom line here is that TS is a long term process just as a businessman is a road warrior spending scores of nights on the road. Clever MVC owners realize they too were quasi road warriors & Marriott rewards you with perks and more MR points for stays. You get the MAR VISA cc and let time do the rest  < yeah I know it's now Bonvoy or whatever they call it >

In those early years we add a day or two to some of our TS vacations to extend the happy moments or fly out night before to hit the ground running at the resort. You pay for it of course, but the business of America is business. We see this strategy as logical way to leverage your Marriott relationship & slowly work towards the perks whilst enjoying life.

The real rewards come with time and patience. LT elite means you never need qualifying nights to maintain status along with concierge lounge perks at the hotels. The more you travel and strategize the more integrated your travels become. We retire in the red rocks of AZ & use our LT Platinum Elite ( or whatever new name Marriott gave it ) to stay at PHX airport hotel before/after TS trips to Florida. We always get a quite room, often on the concierge floor and we take the $10 F&B credit to eat dinner or BF (we prefer a real BF to concierge lounge but do use lounge on occasion ). We get free parking to leave our car on the property. Our room and bed type are guaranteed and we get short notice reservation priority along with extended checkout late afternoon if needed.

Other benefits also. When you travel regularly, there always comes a time when something will go wrong with a flight/hotel/car etc. So one of the things we got off of our "travel mistake bucket list"  was mixing up the date of a hotel reservation when driving from AZ to NJ. Get to the property & they say there's no room. I'm always calm & respectful, but I'm getting ready to get tough and mention my Plat status room guarantee and then . . . . . . . we realize we book the room for the night before and were a day late arriving ( error caused making reservation on smart phone & hitting wrong button for the date -- I will never use the phone again). The property had no rooms as a convention grabs all the hotels. My being LT plat was noted & the associate calls around to nearby Marriotts & finds a CY with a room for $350 but get our senior discount rate of $160 for our missed night.

Perks and privileges of LT Plat are not something to gripe about. We don't always get a room UG, but then again, we're one of tens of thousands of elites who are in motion. Now that we're retired, our years of MVC & Marriott travels do indeed payoff in terms of comfort, ease, perks.

I like drinking out of the Marriott glass & consider the glass is full in the larger context of changes made to MVC with the Trust & MR devaluations ( which are a normal part of business life & you learn t change strategy ). We're yet to tap our war chest of untouched MR points & 1.4 mil FF miles from our years of travel.But now that we're retired in cozy AZ red rocks, we do begin to plan big trips as it's time to dig into our bag of travel perks sans worries about devaluations etc. We're still living and breathing and that's what counts. 

travel safe,

barry


----------



## Venter (Mar 17, 2019)

I could not have said it better. I always enjoy reading your perspective.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't own a Marriott timeshare, so my nearly 600 nights is entirely from business and personal travel. I figure I don't care much what the title says unless I get free Breakfast, an upgrade (if available) and lounge access.  I can live without the rest, and since I am lifetime I do not have to commit to saying 50 or 75 nights a year.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 17, 2019)

I am not complaining about Lifetime Platinum status that I received but rather I forgot, as Steve said senior moment..., that it is really Lifetime Gold in the old system.


----------



## sea&ski (Mar 18, 2019)

I have to add that titanium does not exactly come above platinum on a precious metal value scale.  Palladium would be next...  We actually had to look this up on the Bonvoy site when we were greeted as titanium guests.  What did it mean???  Worse???  That's what we get for being earth scientists...


----------



## controller1 (Mar 18, 2019)

sea&ski said:


> I have to add that titanium does not exactly come above platinum on a precious metal value scale.  Palladium would be next...  We actually had to look this up on the Bonvoy site when we were greeted as titanium guests.  What did it mean???  Worse???  That's what we get for being earth scientists...



IIRC, the current price of gold is worth more per ounce than platinum.


----------



## Pocky87 (Mar 20, 2019)

50% more bonus points... the old gold used to be only 25%.... 

I didn't really welcome the merger... but they somehow had to find a common ground to combine both SPG and Marriott together..


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 20, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I am not complaining about Lifetime Platinum status that I received but rather I forgot, as Steve said senior moment..., that it is really Lifetime Gold in the old system.



I was of course kidding you. I do much worse than that!


----------



## uaremymuse (Nov 16, 2019)

What good is a Marriott Bonvoy Member benefit if it’s not guaranteed?  If they are not going to guarantee a benefit why not list a 100 benefits albeit with no guarantees, ie if the Bentley is available you can use it. If the chauffeur is available, they can take you anywhere you would like to go.  If Elon Musk has a spare seat on his rocket, you can fly into space.  It’s the biggest con game around.  SPG was heads and shoulders better and the sold out it’s clients when they agreed to sell out to Marriott.  And yes, I hear you. Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth. I’ve been a titanium member and I’ve yet to be offered a suite upgrade. They think they’re doing something marvelous for you by saying, “oh, we have a wonderful upgrade for you by putting you on a higher floor. “. Whoooopeee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachclubmum (Nov 16, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> What good is a Marriott Bonvoy Member benefit if it’s not guaranteed?  If they are not going to guarantee a benefit why not list a 100 benefits albeit with no guarantees, ie if the Bentley is available you can use it. If the chauffeur is available, they can take you anywhere you would like to go.  If Elon Musk has a spare seat on his rocket, you can fly into space.  It’s the biggest con game around.  SPG was heads and shoulders better and the sold out it’s clients when they agreed to sell out to Marriott.  And yes, I hear you. Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth. I’ve been a titanium member and I’ve yet to be offered a suite upgrade. They think they’re doing something marvelous for you by saying, “oh, we have a wonderful upgrade for you by putting you on a higher floor. “. Whoooopeee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



4 pm late check out is a guaranteed titanium perk and I love every bit of it!

What I don't like is the super thick heavy metal card member made out of who knows what metal---certainly not silver, gold, platinum, nor titanium. Wish someone would start a campaign to bring back the plastic one.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 16, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> 4 pm late check out is a guaranteed titanium perk and I love every bit of it!
> 
> What I don't like is the super thick heavy metal card member made out of who knows what metal---certainly not silver, gold, platinum, nor titanium. Wish someone would start a campaign to bring back the plastic one.


Whilst the metal card is not really necessary and arguably a frivolous expense, I actually quite like it if only for the novelty value.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Nov 16, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Whilst the metal card is not really necessary and arguably a frivolous expense, I actually quite like it.



I'd like it better if it weren't so thick and heavy...makes it more difficult to fit in my wallet.  Glad to hear it has its fans though!


----------



## controller1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> I'd like it better if it weren't so thick and heavy...makes it more difficult to fit in my wallet.  Glad to hear it has its fans though!



Why oh why would you carry the card around?  Place it in your phone's wallet.  It's a waste of resources for Marriott to send any cards out, metal or plastic.


----------



## nanceetom (Nov 17, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> It did not occur to me that Marriott Lifetime Platinum is really the same as the former Lifetime Gold, although I should know that.
> 
> I called the Platinum line number and received the greeting of "Welcome to the Titanium Elite Line."  The light bulb lit up.
> 
> All along I was thinking that technically we could get rid of all of our Marriott timeshare ownership since I have now achieved Lifetime Platinum.  We had gotten the last stash just 18 months ago to get us to the old Platinum status.  So I guess we should continue to keep our timeshare as long was we want the new Titanium status.  DUH!


----------



## nanceetom (Nov 17, 2019)

Not sure how platinum now works.  I am Platinum and my DH is Lifetime Titanium.  All I can say is, WOW to our recent trip to Italy.  In Florence, at the Sina Medici Villa, we booked on points for a 5 day stay, and we were in a 2 room beautiful living and bedroom, overlooking the gardens.  Then is Rome, at the Palazzo Naiadi, they upgraded us to a suite that had 3 patios on the 5'th floor, and about 2,000 Sq. Ft.  This was in early October.  Could not say more about the included breakfasts and service.  So, for us, being Titanium, still continues to be awesome.


----------



## uaremymuse (Nov 17, 2019)

Read this very carefully to those of you who think a 4pm checkout is guaranteed.


4 p.m. Late Checkout
Guaranteed 4 p.m. late checkout, subject to availability at resort and convention hotels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 17, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> Read this very carefully to those of you who think a 4pm checkout is guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 4 p.m. Late Checkout
> ...



Yes, that means it is guaranteed except at resort and convention hotels where it is subject to availability.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 5, 2019)

Every Marriott I’ve stayed with always tells me the same thing. Call the front desk on the day of your departure to request a late checkout and I’ve yet to receive a 4pm checkout. If it was guaranteed, I wouldn’t have to ask because it’s guaranteed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2019)

We liked the lounge feature, a nice place to hangout before your room is ready or a place to hangout waiting for a shuttle or a cab to the airport.


----------



## mav (Dec 5, 2019)

I am sorry for the people having problems, as reaching Titanium especially lifetime, it's a lot of butt in bed. I have been very lucky, and I do love Marriott and all things Marriott. But then again I love my Hilton hotels and IHG hotels too. I have to admit I get upgraded 90% ok the hotels we check into


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> Every Marriott I’ve stayed with always tells me the same thing. Call the front desk on the day of your departure to request a late checkout and I’ve yet to receive a 4pm checkout. If it was guaranteed, I wouldn’t have to ask because it’s guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did received a 2PM late checkout at the Marriott’s Short Pump Hotel In Richmond,VA this past Sunday.  It was great because it has been raining hard all Sunday morning.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 5, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Yes, that means it is guaranteed except at resort and convention hotels where it is subject to availability.



Your interpretation is correct. Most times I get it without issue. Sometimes I have to push. Its valid at most-not all brands. I mostly want it for work travel so I can return to the hotel after meetings and change before travel.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 5, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> Every Marriott I’ve stayed with always tells me the same thing. Call the front desk on the day of your departure to request a late checkout and I’ve yet to receive a 4pm checkout. If it was guaranteed, I wouldn’t have to ask because it’s guaranteed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's because you are at a resort or convention hotel, or they are trying to deny you at the local level. Marriott publishes a list of resort/convention hotels. If they ain't on it, they have to do it. Its that simple.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr. Vker said:


> That's because you are at a resort or convention hotel, or they are trying to deny you at the local level. Marriott publishes a list of resort/convention hotels. If they ain't on it, they have to do it. Its that simple.



If only what you said were true.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 5, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> Every Marriott I’ve stayed with always tells me the same thing. Call the front desk on the day of your departure to request a late checkout and I’ve yet to receive a 4pm checkout. If it was guaranteed, I wouldn’t have to ask because it’s guaranteed.



Lol, opposite of my experience. I've never not gotten it.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 5, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Lol, opposite of my experience. I've never not gotten it.



I think you need to reread what I wrote. I’ve never received a 4pm checkout or a suite upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 5, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Don't underestimate lounge access. We've eaten (and drank) for an entire week for $0 using the lounge access. It can be valuable. And it's nice to get out of the room sometimes too if you are not going out, nice place to relax, whatever. We love the benefit.


We did that at the Budapest Marriott after my wife fell on the way and was laid up with a broken rib and a half. FWIW, the Budapest Marriott lounge is absolutely outstanding...great view, excellent wine, food and service.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 5, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> I think you need to reread what I wrote. I’ve never received a 4pm checkout or a suite upgrade.



Maybe reread mine! I used a double negative, i.e., I have always received it. I'm 1 for 1 on suite upgrades too.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 5, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Why oh why would you carry the card around?  Place it in your phone's wallet.  It's a waste of resources for Marriott to send any cards out, metal or plastic.



I use phone payments wherever possible, but sadly we are a long ways from everywhere taking them.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 5, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Maybe reread mine! I used a double negative, i.e., I have always received it. I'm 1 for 1 on suite upgrades too.



You’re correct. 

I’m not accustomed to speaking with anyone who uses double negatives as we were taught in English classes that it was a grammatically improper and unacceptable way to use the English language. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 6, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> If only what you said were true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I said is true. Marriott does publish that list and if you are being denied, its the property doing it-not the terms and conditions. You are entitled to a 4pm at a non-resort or non-convention hotel.

https://www.marriott.com/convention-resort-network/home.mi


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr. Vker said:


> What I said is true. Marriott does publish that list and if you are being denied, its the property doing it-not the terms and conditions. You are entitled to a 4pm at a non-resort or non-convention hotel.
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/convention-resort-network/home.mi



Thank you for the link.  There are a number of hotels where I’ve stayed and I was not offered a 4pm checkout. They always say, call the front desk on the day of your departure to inquire if it’s available.  If it’s a guarantee, I shouldn’t have to ask. 

I’ve also stayed in hotels where I’ve checked inventory on the day of my arrival, and for the duration of my stay, to see if there are suites available that could be offered for the upgrade benefit yet I’m never offered the suite upgrade. Marriott’s benefit program is for the birds. SPG was far better with their client level benefits by far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 6, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> Thank you for the link.  There are a number of hotels where I’ve stayed and I was not offered a 4pm checkout. They always say, call the front desk on the day of your departure to inquire if it’s available.  *If it’s a guarantee, I shouldn’t have to ask.*


 This I disagree with. The late checkout is a guarantee if the guest needs it. That's how I have always understood and expected it. When I do mobile check in on the app, I select the late checkout and its included when I get my keys. I don't think its reasonable to give every elite 4pm even if not needed. It would be a lot of unneeded pressure on housekeeping. HOWEVER, they shouldn't tell you to call day of either. Your response should be that its a guaranteed benefit when requested and you want it. Then see what they say. Some places def try to wiggle out of it.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr. Vker said:


> This I disagree with. The late checkout is a guarantee if the guest needs it. That's how I have always understood and expected it. When I do mobile check in on the app, I select the late checkout and its included when I get my keys. I don't think its reasonable to give every elite 4pm even if not needed. It would be a lot of unneeded pressure on housekeeping. HOWEVER, they shouldn't tell you to call day of either. Your response should be that its a guaranteed benefit when requested and you want it. Then see what they say. Some places def try to wiggle out of it.



The late checkout benefit has no caveat that says what you’ve said. It says it’s a guarantee, period. And I too check the box on the reservation for a 4pm checkout but I’m never given it. Always have to call the day of departure. Maybe they think that since I’m asking that I don’t know that it’s a guarantee do they screw me. 

With respect to your other comment, MB shouldn’t offer guarantees that it can’t guarantee as a benefit. Alternatively, all members who have that guarantee should receive it when they check in and MB can leave it up to the client to let the front desk know that they checked out before 4pm versus the way it clearly isn’t working now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rthib (Dec 6, 2019)

I 100% on late checkout when requested. Most of time 4PM on a few I have requested a 2pm or 3pm because that is all I needed and I got that. Only places I am not 100% are convention hotels and those I can usually get a 2PM.  

And the benefit T&C tell you it "can be requested." 
_4 p.m. Late Checkout_.  Platinum Elite Members and above may check out as late as 4 p.m. local time of the Participating Property.  Members can request late checkout when making a reservation through central reservations, at check-in, via the mobile app (where available) or at any time during their stay.  This benefit is guaranteed at all Participating Properties, except at resort and convention hotels and Design HotelsTM, where it is based upon availability.  Marriott Vacation Club, Marriott Grand Residence Club, and Vistana properties are excluded from this benefit.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 6, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> The late checkout benefit has no caveat that says what you’ve said. It says it’s a guarantee, period. And I too check the box on the reservation for a 4pm checkout but I’m never given it. Always have to call the day of departure. Maybe they think that since I’m asking that I don’t know that it’s a guarantee do they screw me.
> 
> With respect to your other comment, MB shouldn’t offer guarantees that it can’t guarantee as a benefit. Alternatively, all members who have that guarantee should receive it when they check in and MB can leave it up to the client to let the front desk know that they checked out before 4pm versus the way it clearly isn’t working now.
> 
> ...



Actually, it does say the late checkout is a guarantee when requested-per the post above. Sorry you have difficulty accessing it. At this point, we are talking in circles.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr. Vker said:


> Actually, it does say the late checkout is a guarantee when requested-per the post above. Sorry you have difficulty accessing it. At this point, we are talking in circles.



Yes, I know it says it’s a guarantee but I haven’t received that benefit as a titanium member. It’s wonderful that you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Dec 6, 2019)

I think you mean Gold is worthless! At least you get lounge access with platinum


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 6, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> You’re correct.
> 
> I’m not accustomed to speaking with anyone who uses double negatives as we were taught in English classes that it was a grammatically improper and unacceptable way to use the English language.



I was taught the golden rule... It is certainly improper, but it's fun at times. Live a little. 

I would estimate I am 10 for 10 on late checkout, when I asked. I have never been denied my request. To me, the solution is obvious. You can sit back, hope someone gives it to you without asking as you insist should happen, or, do what everyone else is doing and get it. It's a one minute phone call, not a big deal. The track record speaks for itself.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2019)

Is it worth it to become Titanium?  We needs four (4) more nights to reach the Titanium level by the end of this year .


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Is it worth it to become Titanium?  We needs four (4) more nights to reach the Titanium level by the end of this year .


Did you make your choice on your Platinum gift yet.....if not, can pick the 5 Elite Nights and whammo, you are there.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks Fasttr, that never can to our minds.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Is it worth it to become Titanium?  We needs four (4) more nights to reach the Titanium level by the end of this year .


One of the choices for hitting 75 nights is a free 40k single stay certificate.  Might be worth it to you.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks frank808 for the information.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 6, 2019)

Better yet, use the 5 elite nights awarded at the 50 mark to get you to the 75 night mark.  Then choose the free 40k night!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 7, 2019)

The SNA are hit or miss, but if you get a hit, it can be the best! I got a $600/night upgrade.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks Steve Fatula for your comments.


----------



## travelinmom (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr. Vker said:


> Actually, it does say the late checkout is a guarantee when requested-per the post above. Sorry you have difficulty accessing it. At this point, we are talking in circles.



It says at “participating properties.”  Marriott doesn’t own most of the properties, they just manage them. The property can decide if/when to allow the benefit. I appreciate the properties that recognize our elite status level for various benefits, but it doesn’t happen at every property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farinc (Dec 7, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I was taught the golden rule... It is certainly improper, but it's fun at times. Live a little.
> 
> I would estimate I am 10 for 10 on late checkout, when I asked. I have never been denied my request. To me, the solution is obvious. You can sit back, hope someone gives it to you without asking as you insist should happen, or, do what everyone else is doing and get it. It's a one minute phone call, not a big deal. The track record speaks for itself.



my comments are empirical in nature and have very little to do with my actions.  To note, when someone provides me something in writing that says, these are your benefits, it’s not unreasonable to believe it.  It’s just a big nauseating game that puts us in a position of being a glorified beggar of something that we should not be required to ask for. It’s either a guarantee or it’s not.


----------



## farinc (Dec 7, 2019)

travelinmom said:


> It says at “participating properties.”  Marriott doesn’t own most of the properties, they just manage them. The property can decide if/when to allow the benefit. I appreciate the properties that recognize our elite status level for various benefits, but it doesn’t happen at every property.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Myra, it’s wonderful when they recognize you at checkin yet give you nothing. Whoopee


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Using SNAs I recently had 2 great upgrades in Europe. Nice corner Junior Suite at the Boscolo Nice France with a large bathtub and a beautiful 2 room 2 bathroom suite at the Sheraton in Tel Aviv.  Don't know if without the SNA's I would have gotten the upgrades but who knows since it was low season. 

Right now I need 1 more night to maintain my Titanuim status and have 140 points left in my account that must be used before the end of the year, so it looks like I will be spending a night in Palm Desert in the next few weeks as that is the only option nearby that costs less than my 140 points.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 7, 2019)

travelinmom said:


> It says at “participating properties.”  Marriott doesn’t own most of the properties, they just manage them. The property can decide if/when to allow the benefit. I appreciate the properties that recognize our elite status level for various benefits, but it doesn’t happen at every property.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually it says, "4 p.m. local time *of the Participating Property.*"  That means if the property participates in the Bonvoy program. 

Some do not-very few. But if they participate IN THE PROGRAM and are not a resort or convention hotel, they must provide this. Again, some try to weasel out, but they can be called out. They don't get to choose which benefits apply-its all or nothing.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 7, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Did you make your choice on your Platinum gift yet.....if not, can pick the 5 Elite Nights and whammo, you are there.



MB obviously doesn’t offer the same rewards to everyone as I was not offered 5 elite nights as a choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> MB obviously doesn’t offer the same rewards to everyone as I was not offered 5 elite nights as a choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have 50 nights for this year?  You get the offer at 50 nights and 75 nights.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 7, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Do you have 50 nights for this year?  You get the offer at 50 nights and 75 nights.



I didn’t receive either offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> I didn’t receive either offer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is on the website when you make your selection.  It is available to all who made 50 and 75 nights.


----------



## uaremymuse (Dec 7, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> It is on the website when you make your selection.  It is available to all who made 50 and 75 nights.



Irrespective of what your web site tells you, it was not one of the choices for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Dec 7, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> MB obviously doesn’t offer the same rewards to everyone as I was not offered 5 elite nights as a choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All Marriott Bonvoy members from Platinum upwards should receive this option with 50 qualifying nights.
https://www.marriott.co.uk/loyalty/member-benefits/platinum.mi
Choose one from the following: five Suite Night Awards™, give the gift of Silver Elite status, 40% off your favourite mattress, five Elite Night Credits or a US$100 charity donation.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 7, 2019)

Wierd...I haven't stayed in a Marriott hotel in over 20 years.  Yesterday I received a package from Bonvoy with Postal Tracking.  Inside was a (heavy metal) Bonvoy *Lifetime Platinum Elite Card* with my name and my old Marriott Rewards Number engraved on the back...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2019)

uaremymuse said:


> Irrespective of what your web site tells you, it was not one of the choices for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are getting less credible with every post.  Here is the link, clearly spelled out.
https://choice-benefit.marriott.com/en-us/marriott-bonvoy?nck=8995492&ck=2006517&lk=1000314911


----------



## TXTortoise (Dec 8, 2019)

I assume the suite night awards are calendar year based and expire at the end of the year?

I just made Platinum, but with no travel planned this month, it looks like I can just do the UNICEF donation for 2019. Do I then get another award selection after 1 Jan 2020..or do I revert to Gold until I hit 50 nights in 2020?


----------



## frank808 (Dec 8, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> I assume the suite night awards are calendar year based and expire at the end of the year?
> 
> I just made Platinum, but with no travel planned this month, it looks like I can just do the UNICEF donation for 2019. Do I then get another award selection after 1 Jan 2020..or do I revert to Gold until I hit 50 nights in 2020?



This years award of 5 sna will expire 12/31/2020.  You will be platinum till Feb 2021.  You will get to choose again when you hit 50 nights in 2020.  

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_hoog (Dec 11, 2019)

I have several metal cards now.  They have a drawback- my wallet no longer goes through metal detectors - though I've been used to this for years now...

As for status on MR, the late checkout and lounge access are nice features.  I've gotten those every time as needed.

As a titanium elite - due to our Chairman status, I've yet to get a room upgrade (unless maybe they think the higher floor was it).  

As some of said, the lounges in the higher tier hotels in Singapore, Dubai, and many other places are really a great perk and add to your experience in those locales.  Smaller lounges in lesser brands are three sofas, a TV, coffee, and maybe snack crackers.  Not great, but still a way to escape the room.

Overall, I really like the Marriott ecosystem, though I wish they'd focus on predictable value a bit more like others have said, 5 things you can count on, not 30 you might get.  Though it's nice to know I could get that seat on a rocket....


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 14, 2019)

At the LAX Renaissance, the benefit for "lounge" gets you a free breakfast on weekends at the restaurant there, since the lounge is closed on weekends. We generally stay 1 night there when we go to hawaii, make the trip shorter for us being central US. And it's nice to have a real breakfast before using the shuttle to the airport.


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 14, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks frank808 for the information.





pedro47 said:


> Is it worth it to become Titanium?  We needs four (4) more nights to reach the Titanium level by the end of this year .



Silver Elite Status on United Air... priority check in, free 70 lbs bags, free upgrade (when available, we have been upgraded to first class a couple of times), priority boarding.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 14, 2019)

EZ-ED said:


> Silver Elite Status on United Air... priority check in, free 70 lbs bags, free upgrade (when available, we have been upgraded to first class a couple of times), priority boarding.



Yeah, forgot about that. This year, we were upgraded on a very long overseas flight to first class, it was great!


----------



## Fayeoctober (Dec 14, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Wierd...I haven't stayed in a Marriott hotel in over 20 years.  Yesterday I received a package from Bonvoy with Postal Tracking.  Inside was a (heavy metal) Bonvoy *Lifetime Platinum Elite Card* with my name and my old Marriott Rewards Number engraved on the back...
> 
> George


I am very confused now.  I am Lifetime Titanium and, while I am not doing any more business travels, I do still stay in Marriott Hotels a few times a year.  Sometimes I stay on Points as I did last week in New York.  I also have a Marriott Credit Card.  I haven't received any sort of package this year from Marriott and am wondering why unless I don't understand what people are talking about?


----------



## bazzap (Dec 14, 2019)

For some reason that is not totally clear, to me anyway, Marriott have been sending out these packages and new membership cards over a very extended period.
Mine arrived a couple of months ago, there seem to be many though who have still not received theirs.



Fayeoctober said:


> I am very confused now.  I am Lifetime Titanium and, while I am not doing any more business travels, I do still stay in Marriott Hotels a few times a year.  Sometimes I stay on Points as I did last week in New York.  I also have a Marriott Credit Card.  I haven't received any sort of package this year from Marriott and am wondering why unless I don't understand what people are talking about?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 15, 2019)

And I thought he meant the credit card with metal in the middle.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 15, 2019)

I received a package with a heavy metal showing Lifetime Platinum with my Bonvoy # at the back. The entire package went straight to trash...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 15, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I received a package with a heavy metal showing Lifetime Platinum with my Bonvoy # at the back. The entire package went straight to trash...


I don't get it either. Why waste the effort and money to produce such a thing?  This is marketing run amok.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 15, 2019)

Neither wife nor I received a lifetime platinum card.  I actually didn't even get a Titanium card this year.  While my wife got 3.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uaremymuse (Feb 13, 2020)

Per usual, the membership value is being diluted by Marriott changing the points required to stay in its hotels by changing the hotel categories. Next thing they’ll do is tell their clients that a room with a bathroom ensuite cost extra. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2020)

all we received is our membership level statue when we log into the Marriott’s website.


----------



## uaremymuse (Feb 13, 2020)

Typical MB behavior to screw the people who stay in their hotels the most. 







						Free Night Redemption Rates – Marriott Members
					

Explore Free Night Award redemption rates for all 7,000 participating hotels across 30 brands.




					points-redemption.marriott.com
				





2020 CATEGORY CHANGES

Our annual hotel category changes* will take effect March 4, 2020. Review the list of changes below and decide how to maximize your points.

Rest assured, if your favorite hotel is moving to a higher category, you can save points by booking at the current redemption rate before the changes go into effect. If it’s moving to a lower category, you might want to wait until the changes take effect.

To see where your points can take you, explore the Redemption Chart featuring more than 7,200 hotels worldwide.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 13, 2020)

This is hardly anything new though.
They are Marriott’s “annual hotel category changes”
I don’t welcome them either, but they are hardly a surprise.
They have been happening every year for as long as I can remember.
So we used our 3.5 million Marriott Rewards points on a good few, well valued “Travel Packages” before the devaluation hit too hard.


----------



## uaremymuse (Feb 13, 2020)

As hard core Marriott hotel users, they should work on giving us something back vs always taking something away. It’s called being appreciative of your client base without which they’d still be serving pancakes in the diners from whence they came. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Feb 14, 2020)

uaremymuse said:


> As hard core Marriott hotel users, they should work on giving us something back vs always taking something away. It’s called being appreciative of your client base without which they’d still be serving pancakes in the diners from whence they came.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hotel category changes aside, we continue to receive very worthwhile benefits from Marriott by way of free nights, suite upgrades, welcome gifts, late check out, free breakfasts, executive lounge access, food and beverage discounts...
it is certainly not all bad news, for us anyway.


----------

